# M.Y. "Princess"



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

A lady over here has an old postcard showing a large luxury yacht named "Princess", and is trying to find out anything she can about it, owners, when in service etc. There are several references on-line to sale of a painting of the vessel, but that's all I can find out about her. Does anyone have any details, please?

Brian


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

R.C.Y.C MY Princess is the subject of a (apparently very popular) painting by Luca Papaluca. It appears in many art house catalogues.
One of them included this information:
The steel motor yacht Princess was designed and built for Sir James Knott*, Bart., by the Furness Shipbuilding Co. at Haverton Hill-on-Tees in 1924. Registered at 730 tons gross (282 net and 751 Thames), she measured 186 feet in length with a 30 foot beam and was powered by two 8-cylinder engines by Sulzer Bros. of Winterthur. Sold to Lord Kemsley in 1936, Princess was hired for wartime duties as an anti-submarine patrol craft in September 1939 but was sunk in the Bristol Channel on 11th January 1940 following a collision. 

* James Knott (1855-1934) owned Prince Line.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Iangb said:


> R.C.Y.C MY Princess is the subject of a (apparently very popular) painting by Luca Papaluca. It appears in many art house catalogues.
> One of them included this information:
> The steel motor yacht Princess was designed and built for Sir James Knott*, Bart., by the Furness Shipbuilding Co. at Haverton Hill-on-Tees in 1924. Registered at 730 tons gross (282 net and 751 Thames), she measured 186 feet in length with a 30 foot beam and was powered by two 8-cylinder engines by Sulzer Bros. of Winterthur. Sold to Lord Kemsley in 1936, Princess was hired for wartime duties as an anti-submarine patrol craft in September 1939 but was sunk in the Bristol Channel on 11th January 1940 following a collision.
> 
> * James Knott (1855-1934) owned Prince Line.


Langb, very many thanks for that, I shall pass it on to the lady in question. Wishing you a Very Happy New Year,
Regards,
Brian


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

An very old Princess the "ss PRINCES MAY"

Interesting stories from this old Lady

http://perdurabo10.tripod.com/ships/id214.html

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?157777

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Princess_May_aground,_Sentinel_Island,_Alaska,_5_Aug_10.JPG

Regards
Alfons


----------



## uriah heep (Jul 31, 2014)

*Which Princess*

Could you post the photo the Lady has?
Is it the Princess May or Papalucas subject?
My friend owns the latter ship and I have been on her many times.
UH


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

uriah heep said:


> Could you post the photo the Lady has?
> Is it the Princess May or Papalucas subject?
> My friend owns the latter ship and I have been on her many times.
> UH


L.S.
All the links above are still working, so there are pictures of that ship
Regards
*Alfons*


----------



## uriah heep (Jul 31, 2014)

*Princess paintings*



averheijden said:


> L.S.
> All the links above are still working, so there are pictures of that ship
> Regards
> *Alfons*


Thanks for that.
We are definitely talking about the one in the painting then?
So Post 4 is irrelevant as it's not her.
My original query was that since a postcard started this thread, can I assume it's an actual photograph and could it be posted on this forum? I have only seen photographs of the Princess May and never photos of the other Princess.
How exciting!


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorry, Uriah Heep, I can't find the original posting, but from what I can recall it was just a painting, not a photo. Think it may have been the one showing her in the Bay of Naples. I was never able to find a photo either.

Brian


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

She rates a mention in this article about the Knott family of Tyneside, which ex-seafarers may also find interesting.
http://archive.robertianhawdon.me.uk/sites/www.heddon.co.uk/history/village/sir_jam.htm

Brian


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Bearing in mind he was more of a Tyneside man I wonder how he came to have his Yacht built on the Tees at the Furness Yard?


----------



## uriah heep (Jul 31, 2014)

*Almost there*

I now have a photo of her, in Southampton, on her official launch date. The photo is by .........oh I forget, but they obviously made a living from specializing in nautical themes.
I'll scan and post it as soon as I get the chance. Interestingly, there is a series of internal Photos too (those I'd love to see), taken on the same day.
Perhaps fans of 4 funnel liners/ships would be interested as 2 appear in the photo. Should be possible to narrow down their names.


----------



## uriah heep (Jul 31, 2014)

*Here she is*

Yes, I know it's a rubbish scan, but what a beauty!(==D)


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Beautiful, thanks mate.

Brian


----------

